# rear pinion torque settings



## tdj_1992 (Apr 8, 2008)

what are the torque settings for the rear pinion on my 89 4wd v6. im having a hard time finding this info. any help would be appreciated


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

H223B Model Axle 


Press in front and rear bearing outer races, then install selected drive pinion adjusting washer in drive pinion and press in rear bearing outer race. 
Place pinion front bearing inner race in gear carrier. 
Apply suitable lubricant to cavity at sealing lips of oil seal, then install front oil seal. 
Install drive pinion spacer, pinion bearing adjusting shim and drive pinion in gear carrier. 
Install companion flange into drive pinion. 
Temporarily torque pinion nut to 145-181 ft. lbs. Ensure threaded portion of drive pinion and pinion nut are free from oil or grease. 
Measure pinion bearing preload. Preload should be 4-9 inch lbs. When checking preload, turn drive pinion several times in both directions to seat bearings. 
Install differential case assembly with side bearing outer races into gear carrier. 
Position side bearing adjusters on gear carrier with threads properly engaged, then lightly screw in adjusters. 
Align mark on bearing cap with mark on gear carrier and install bearing cap on gear carrier. Do not tighten cap attaching bolts at this point. 
Tighten both right and left side bearing adjusters alternately, then measure ring gear backlash with dial indicator. Backlash should be .0059-.0079 inch. If backlash is not as specified, adjust right and left side bearing adjusters by tightening them alternately until specified backlash is obtained. 
Check total preload, which should be 9-17 inch lbs. If preload is not as specified, adjust right and left side bearing adjusters by tightening them alternately until specified preload is obtained. 
Torque side bearing cap bolts to 69-76 ft. lbs., then place lock finger in position to prevent adjuster rotation during operation. 
Recheck backlash and ring gear runout of gear. If backlash varies excessively in different places, foreign matter may be trapped between ring gear and differential case. 
If backlash varies greatly and ring gear runout is .0031 inch or less, the hypoid gear set or differential case needs to be replaced.


----------

